# Undergravel jets and African catfish



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a question about undergravel jets, it seems they stop things from hitting the gravel, would this adversely effect the sifting species like Catfish, or freshwater clams. I want to make sure it wont adversely effect there feeding habits if I make on for my new tank.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Catfish aren't the only sand sifters that there are and not all catfish sift sand (thought most were predators) so I don't know for sure one way or the other on that, but I'm sure there are others on her that have more knowledge and/or first hand experience with it. The fresh water clams/muscles are filter feeders so they are drawing nutrition from filtering particles however small out of the water column so in my mind the additional movement may help them survive. I "catch" them out of my local water and put them in one of my tanks and they live for a bit before the loaches find them and have them for dinner so my goal for them is probably different then yours.


----------

